# rabbits breeding at 6 weeks????



## flemish lops (May 21, 2012)

I have some 6 week old flemish giants and a 6 week old buck is already hopping onto the females  . Am I going to have to separate them already? or are they just.... playing?


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 21, 2012)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> I have some 6 week old flemish giants and a 6 week old buck is already hopping onto the females  . Am I going to have to separate them already? or are they just.... playing?


Now, I know rats are different from rabbits... But our rat who supposedly was too young to breed, had babies at..... Er, 7 weeks was it? Cannot quite remember but was around that age, to be safe I would seperate them..


----------



## FarmersDaughter725 (May 22, 2012)

From what I know, usually 6 week old rabbits can't produce. However, you may want to seperate them anyways. They could very well be playing, but there could be a chance he isn't. 

I've had a friend who had a rabbit start trying to "dominate" his siblings at 8 weeks old. 

When I bred rabbits, I seperated them at 6 weeks when they were weaned. I seperated males and females to avoid young breeding accidents.

If you're not sure, you may want to seperate them.


----------



## treeclimber233 (May 22, 2012)

I think he is just "playing".  His penis is not developed at that age.  His penis will change from what it is now to a much more pointed penis at around 10 weeks.  After 10 weeks he may well be fertile.


----------



## terri9630 (May 22, 2012)

At that age I would think it is a pecking order thing.  A dominant rabbit will mount a subordinate, male or female.


----------



## manybirds (May 22, 2012)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> I have some 6 week old flemish giants and a 6 week old buck is already hopping onto the females  . Am I going to have to separate them already? or are they just.... playing?


don't worry about it they won't conceive at 6 weeks. its probably just dominance, unless someone appears to be  being hurt just leave it.


----------



## flemish lops (May 23, 2012)

Thanks all for the replies. I didn't think they could breed at 6 weeks but the way these bunnies are growing they are already passing up my full sized holland lops. I guess I'll be separating them since the weather is not freezing at night anymore.


----------



## manybirds (May 23, 2012)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> Thanks all for the replies. I didn't think they could breed at 6 weeks but the way these bunnies are growing they are already passing up my full sized holland lops. I guess I'll be separating them since the weather is not freezing at night anymore.


i wouldnt seperate them yet. first off if your planning on any showing, they won't reach maximum size if not left with moms milk, second, its recomended to leave them 8-12 weeks with mom i wouldn't seperate them sooner its not good for their health and 3rd off like any animal they greatly depend on learning from litter mates and parents aout behavior. If you feel its necesary though do what you think is best.


----------

